# Reuben Venison Brats 'n Onion Rings



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Took some reuben venison brats my wife and I had made up out of the freezer and boiled them in beer in a cast iron pan on the grill while onion rings cooks indirect.


-----

Cooking both indirect.


-----

Plated with sautéed onions and some thousand island dressing.



Thanks for looking!


----------

